# Long Tractor Website & Information



## Live Oak

Long tractors are now sold by Long Agribusiness under the model names Farmtrac, Landtrac, Longtrac, and Hydrostatic Series. 

Long Tractors 

One of our very own sells this line of tractors and that is Artrac who posts in the Chinese Tractor Section from time to time.


----------



## Live Oak

Just in case any of you have forgotten; here is Artrac's link to his Long tractor page. 

click here


----------



## bontai Joe

I'm just updating the link to the Long Agribusiness site, now known as Farmtrac:

http://www.farmtrac.com/


----------



## bear

http://www.universaltractorcanada.com
heres the link for any canadian owners of these tractors


----------



## markfnc

*5 series - classic looking tractor*

I was at the spring agri show at the NC State fairgrounds and saw the 5 series. I just thought it was a classic looking tractor in the 1960's Ford style. 

http://www.farmtrac.com/


----------



## Live Oak

They do take an uncanny similarity to the Fords and New Hollands.


----------



## snoopie

does anyone know if you have to split tractor to install new hydraulic pump on a 1100 long tractor?


----------

